# صناعة الجبس؟



## أبو نجم (14 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي الكرام ارجو مساعدتي في صناعة الجبس(الجبصين) لأني حاولت كثيرا لكني فشلت ولم أنجح 
فقصدتكم راجيا الله أن تساعدوني
اريد معرفة: 
1 الطول النظامي للفرن 
2 قطر الفرن 
3 الحراق (مازوت) 
4 رقم الفالة النظامي
5 درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لحرق الرمل 
6 أنجح الطرق للحصول على الجبس القاسي والقوي
7 الحصول على اللون الأبيض 

واريد ان اسأل سؤال تاني ما المقصود بالجبس الحراري واللي عنده فكرة عنه كمان يطرحها ومشكورين
وارجو أن استفيد انا ويستفيد الكل
ومشكورين


----------



## أبو نجم (15 مايو 2006)

معقول مافي حدا يساعدني


----------



## أبو نجم (21 مايو 2006)

معقول ما حدا بدو يساعدني
وين المهندسين والخبراء بالمنتدى
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انشاء الله بتلاقي مين يساعدك
انا ما عندي علم بالموضوع


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (13 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اشتغل بمعمل جبس انشالله اذا تذكرت اشوفلك قياس الفرن
اذا تقصد درجة الحراره المطلوبه لطهي الحجر فهي غير ثابته وتتغير حسب ضروف المعمل والانتاج
انجح الطرق هي ان تستخدم فرن مثالي واحتراق مثالي ويجب ان يكون اشتعال المازوت بشكل رذاذويكون عندك مختبر لفحص المنتج زمن تماسكه يجب ان يتراوح من9الى 15 دقيقه وليس محتويا على ماء متحدويجب ان تستخدم طواحين جيده والحصول على اللون الابيض يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على نوعيه الحجر المستخدم يجب ان يكون خالي من الاتربه والشوائب كما ويمكن استخدام بعض المواد المبيضه لكنها تؤثر سلبا على نوع المنتج


----------

